# Photo Tourney - Colorful



## Fatback (Mar 9, 2010)

Post your most colorful photo

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Mine:


----------



## massahwahl (Mar 9, 2010)

Hardly my best but I thought it turned out pretty neat from  cell phone camera


----------



## MBGraphics (Mar 9, 2010)

^^ Thats not very colorfull at all 

Here's mine for now:
http://www.m-b-photos.com/Other/Havin-fun-with-lights/IMG3749/693663637_Q3J56-X2.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk (Mar 9, 2010)

I fail to see the color in that pic there Ninja 

Here's mine:

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2747/4356039313_e6334a1c71_b.jpg


----------



## massahwahl (Mar 9, 2010)

MBGraphics said:


> ^^ Thats not very colorfull at all



I think its all in how you interpret it. 'Colorful' means a lot of colors, a lot of different colors or a lot of a single color. I probably wont win but again I think it fits my interpretation of the theme .


----------



## speedyink (Mar 9, 2010)

mine

http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs43/i/2009/113/1/2/Red_Flower_of_DOOM_by_speedyink.jpg








ukulele_ninja said:


> I think its all in how you interpret it. 'Colorful' means a lot of colors, a lot of different colors or a lot of a single color. I probably wont win but again I think it fits my interpretation of the theme .



Grey is not a color.

Not that I'm against you using your photo, just pointing it out


----------



## Justin (Mar 9, 2010)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4037/4229777017_c0c0180a90_o.jpg


----------



## Glliw (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## Respital (Mar 9, 2010)

Just for curiosity's sake could all of you post a link to the original image, without the editing?


----------



## Fatback (Mar 9, 2010)

Respital said:


> Just for curiosity's sake could all of you post a link to the original image, without the editing?



http://img697.imageshack.us/g/dscf0488w.jpg/ There you go


----------



## Respital (Mar 9, 2010)

Fatback said:


> http://img697.imageshack.us/g/dscf0488w.jpg/ There you go



Thanks.


----------



## TFT (Mar 9, 2010)

http://i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq139/shebosc/Waddington200979-1.jpg


----------



## aviation_man (Mar 9, 2010)

Not my best but why the heck not: 






http://i590.photobucket.com/albums/ss346/valoc8/_DSC3104copy.jpg?t=1268163438


----------



## Ramodkk (Mar 9, 2010)

^ That is awesome dude


----------



## vroom_skies (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## aviation_man (Mar 10, 2010)

Ramomar said:


> ^ That is awesome dude



Thanks man!


----------



## Ramodkk (Mar 10, 2010)

One more


----------



## Fatback (Mar 11, 2010)

Any one else?


----------



## TFT (Mar 11, 2010)

Fatback said:


> Any one else?



No, you have my permission to throw it up :good:


----------



## vroom_skies (Mar 13, 2010)

It's time


----------



## Ramodkk (Mar 13, 2010)

Throw it up


----------



## TFT (Mar 13, 2010)

C'mon, my photos fading with age


----------



## Fatback (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry guys I'm putting it up now.


----------

